# Nzxt gamma



## camoxiong (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone have a NZXT Gamma Case with cable management? I need advices on mine. I'll post pictures soon.

Edited: I added picture


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2012)

This one looks pretty clean:






It would be nice if there was a hole in the upper left for the CPU power cable.


----------



## camoxiong (Jun 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> This one looks pretty clean:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/img2735u.jpg
> 
> It would be nice if there was a hole in the upper left for the CPU power cable.



This is one nice picture.


----------



## camoxiong (Jun 22, 2012)

bump, still need advices


----------



## baggpipes (Jun 22, 2012)

you can get an extention cable for your 8 pin cpu power cable can be ran around back... i got same case looks nice...  Also spread out the hard drives for air flow....


----------



## Maban (Jun 22, 2012)

You could braid the CPU fan wires and move a hard drive down to the bottom slot and hide some cables under it like in erocker's pic.


----------



## camoxiong (Jun 24, 2012)

i'll update my pc when i get more zip ties and the 8 pin cpu power cable adapter


----------

